# New (to me) Giotto.. is it usual...



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

...when switching on from cold for it to heat up and just as it's reaching what you can hear is boiling point, vent off steam for a second or two through the top of the machine (looks like it's coming out by the cup warmer) ?

Happens once, sometimes twice but it's only when switched on from cold. Also, gentle dripping from the small vent on the front panel until all up to temp.

All seems fine and machine operates as I would have expected it to once up to temp and pulling shots.

Just want to know that that is normal behaviour to put my mind at rest.

Cheers


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The venting is the anti-vacuum valve closing, perfectly normal. It usually just closes after maybe three to five seconds of hissing. If it's doing it for longer than that or twice it may need cleaning or replacing. (Cheap component.) The dripping from the small vent on the front panel is the over pressure valve exhaust and this is also perfectly normal unless excessive. I hope that helps.

Have fun with your Giotto! I've just switched mine on.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

good to know - thanks


----------

